# The Gender Genie



## Ithrynluin

See if the Gender Genie can guess, based on your style of writing, whether you're male of female. 

Try it out!


----------



## elfgirl

Hmmm... I'm not quite sure this works...

Apparently, I'm a man... Didn't know that... I always sorta thought I had the opposite set of organs.

I tried it a few more times, to see if maybe it was just that text... it said I was male 8 times, and female twice. It seemed to only ever say I was even close to female with my first-person writings.

Average Third-Person Score: 256 Female, 821 Male.
Average First-Person Score: 406 Female, 339 Male.

As you can see, even the First-Person score was close. Hmmm... I wonder if I've really got this whole male/female thing figured out...


----------



## YayGollum

Ha! It decided that I was female three times, all pretty close. oh well. It was picking out some crazily random words as male and female, though. How do they figure that such words are used by one sex more than another?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> See if the Gender Genie can guess, based on your style of writing, whether you're male of female.
> 
> Try it out!



No need, I already know. More to the point, does the person who _created_ this loopy test know _his or her_ own gender...  

Barley


----------



## Alcuin

Barliman Butterbur said:


> No need, I already know. More to the point, does the person who _created_ this loopy test know _his or her_ own gender...


Good Heavens! Do you suppose he/she/it hasn’t figured that out yet? _Ach!_ Grundgütiger! Er muss so einer dummquatschender Idiot sein!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Alcuin said:


> Good Heavens! Do you suppose he/she/it hasn’t figured that out yet?



_Alles ist müglich..._

Barley


----------



## Neumy

Hey, we live in an age where we need technology to tell us everything. 
Come on now, I need an alarm clock to wake me up; the weather channel to tell me what the weather is like; and the TV to turn off my brain.


----------



## Ermundo

Ack! I did NOT know I was a woman!


Why did my parents not tell me this!


----------



## HLGStrider

Oh dear. . . first test
first test 
367 female
989 male

Should I tell my husband? 

Second test
646 female
605 male

That was a close one.

Third test
673 female
1351 male.

This one seems so conclusive that I can hardly deny it . . .

Fourth test
704 female
1032 male.

I'm losing faith in this machine somehow.


----------



## Firawyn

I only tried in once....got me at female (which last I checked was correct!), but only by about 40 points.

I will try again more later. I'm using a freind's laptop so I don't have my work in front of me...I just used and old (and short) blog post...says it works best on longer that 500 words...will update later.

Coolness though.


----------



## Uminya

Hopefully this doesn't count as necromancy  I Did a few samples to see how consistent it was. Here's what I got:



> Sample 1: Male (barely)
> 
> Female Score: 952
> Male Score: 967
> 
> Sample 2: Male
> 
> Female Score: 541
> Male Score: 814
> 
> Sample 3: Female
> 
> Female Score: 926
> Male Score: 871
> 
> Sample 4: Female
> 
> Female Score: 1242
> Male Score: 1144


----------



## WonderBroad

I tested some text from an (abandoned) novel of mine, written in the first person--and that first-person character is a man.

I am very delighted to say that "Gender Genie" thought the text was composed by a man! That's exactly how I wanted it to sound.

Text score:

*Female Score:* 540
*Male Score:* 628


----------



## Prince of Cats

haha fun test

I used a love letter I wrote a couple months ago

*Female Score:* 2526
*Male Score:* 1824
*The Gender Genie thinks the author of this passage is:* female!


sweet


----------



## Prince of Cats

*Female Score:* 213
*Male Score:* 216
*The Gender Genie thinks the author of this passage is:* male!


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith

Well, we didn't check the exact scoreses, but we are quite happy. Everything (almost) was fiction, and all the fiction from a male viewpoint was male and from a female viewpoint was female.  I guess I'm a good writer. Also, I did one thing where I just put down whatever at the time that it flutters into me head and it said that it was written by a female. Darn good writing, I'd say. 

We're happy, precious, can you tell?


----------



## nettlefold

Ithrynluin said:


> See if the Gender Genie can guess, based on your style of writing, whether you're male of female.
> 
> Try it out!


 
We loved discussing Mandela because he was so controversial. To the right-wingers he was the epitome of evil: a dangerous,seditious monster who deserved to be locked away, together with his subversive cronies. But of course, it was his black skin that really damned him. To the left-wingers he was a persecuted saint - an inspired leader and the only hope of reconciliation in our apartheid-ravaged country.


----------



## spirit

Not this again. 

During my original rein (haha), many thought I was a boy! A BOY? And this silly generator thing thinks I'm a boy too! :*eek: (Over use of the word "the"!)


----------



## Firawyn

Don't feel bad. That damned thing just told me it's twice as likely that I'm a boy than a girl. :*confused:

How odd...


----------



## Prince of Cats

I tried this again today; apparently my use of 'if', 'not' and 'with' make me twice as much a lady as my nature :*p


----------



## Peeping-Tom

*Words:* 1357

(NOTE: The genie works best on texts of more than 500 words.)

*Female Score:* 1994
*Male Score:* 2195

*The Gender Genie thinks the author of this passage is:* male!




 

*Just checking...... Yes, I've got a Tap, I'm a male! It works...* :*D


----------



## Daeorod

I guess i write like a male... interesting to find out=)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Says I'm female, wrong last time I checked lol :*o


----------

